

NSA Spying Scandal Could Cost U.S. Tech Giants Billions - ZushiZack
http://business.time.com/2013/12/10/nsa-spying-scandal-could-cost-u-s-tech-giants-billions/

======
ZushiZack
I find it hard to believe that data is safer being stored outside the United
States - it's probably more susceptible outside the US to be spied on than
inside.

